# SULLANA



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sullana de Noche*

*Boulevard de Sullana*









*La Iglesia*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve bien el boulevard por la noche, asi mismo la iglesia (ya me imagino una foto nitida, se veria como la de Luren en Ica)


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Sullana como siempre Linda!!


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

me gusto el boulevard de noche, pero de dia no creo que se vea tan bien, generalmente en las ciudades "pequeñas" como Pisco o Sullana siempre van a encontrar una calle adoquinada y con faroles, que le llaman boulevard,donde hay tiendas pequeñas de todo, por ejemplo en Pisco en el Boulevard encuentras ropa, restaurantes, tiendas en general, esto es sobre todo porque en esas ciudades seria muy dificil hacer un centro comercial, porque a pesar de su gran poblacion, tienen aun apariencia de pueblos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jorge B. said:


> me gusto el boulevard de noche, pero de dia no creo que se vea tan bien, generalmente en las ciudades "pequeñas" como Pisco o Sullana siempre van a encontrar una calle adoquinada y con faroles, que le llaman boulevard,donde hay tiendas pequeñas de todo, por ejemplo en Pisco en el Boulevard encuentras ropa, restaurantes, tiendas en general, esto es sobre todo porque en esas ciudades seria muy dificil hacer un centro comercial, porque a pesar de su gran poblacion, tienen aun apariencia de pueblos.


en conclusion los "boulevard" son los mall provincianos ,aca en camana, caraveli y mollendo sucede lo mismo...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Sullana deberia tener un mall chico,aunquesea con un supermercado,sala de 6 cines,un patio de comidas y una seccion chica de tiendas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


>


Atras de ese arco, se ve un edificio de cierta altura, que es? Alguien podría decirnos?. Sería el más alto de la ciudad?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Alibiza: es la Caja Municipal. Pero no te emociones, pues sólo tiene cinco pisos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy interesante la ciudad, me gusta. El Boulevard me parece interesante, no muy recargado. Esa plaza tambien me gusta mucho, el edificio ese ha sido diseñado con muy buen gusto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

EFRACO said:


> PERO EN EL ASPECTO URBANISTICO ES UNA CIUDAD MUY ATRAZADA, SU EDIFICIO MAS ALTO TIENE CINCO PISOS Y FUE CONSTRUIDO HACE VEINTITANTOS AÑOS ATRAS OTRA VICTIMA MAS DEL MALDITO HIPERCENTRALISMO EN EL PERU


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me gusta ese edificio, facil lo han remodelado. Han hecho un gran acierto.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

parecieera que sus pisos son altos lo que la hace ver mas grande


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Sullana es una ciudad chica pero no se ve tan mal.Que paso con ese estadio?


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Ese edificio se ve muy bien, le da un toque de modernidad a La Perla del Chira.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

El hecho de ser pequeno el boulevard lo hace muy acogerdor,


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las últimas fotos me gustaron, habrá que ver el boulevard de día.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El pasaje Enrique Palacios


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Como me arrepiento de no ver ido a Sullana, mis amigos me dijeron que no viajara!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Recien ahora se dan cuenta del centralismo? comparen la segunda ciudad colombiana con la seunga peruana? O la segunda de Argentina, o la segunda de Chile? Dios!


----------

